# omg!!!!. soooooo funny...



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

what kinda rat is this anyhow!!!!!?????



http://www.funnyanimalvideos.com/category/rat-videos/


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

A very clever one by the look of it. Pity it couldn't learn to flush too! LOL

Did anyone else notice it's tail? Is that a white tip or degloving?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

that's a gambian and its a white tip on the tail.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ha ha thats so awsome. I wish my dog could do that (no pciking up poo!)

At first i didnt know what kind of rat it was and i thought thats a huge rat! :lol:


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

twitch said:


> that's a gambian and its a white tip on the tail.


It's a pouched rat. I saw this one already. Are Gambians and pouched the same species?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

yep. the full title is a african gambian pouched rat. the name gets shortened a lot


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Hahaha... that's so funny! And it makes me want a gambian even more.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

haha, that's awesome. xD
although the size kind of startled me at first!


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

sooooooo kool. can you buy them in the uk.....
I guess you'd need a double floored rabbit hutch to house it, but most the time it'd be freerange...


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.veoh.com/videos/v875737Jm9BcNs3

Heres another, aparrently its a emins rat..


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

more info on gambians and emins

http://www.80stoysale.com/pouchedrat.html


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/user/pouchedrattie

oh wow!.... loadsa vids here.... I LOVE THEM....


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh they are so adorable! I want one now. hehe.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

It's Matisse! I've seen his videos before. He was a good rat.

Gambians are great but much different from our rats. They are illegal in the US to own. I'm not sure if they are illegal anywhere else. I would suggest anyone do very extensive research before owning a Gambian as they can be a challenge to someone who thinks they are some kind of animal they are not.

I don't know if Gambians and me would go together, but I do love seeing Matisse and his videos!


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

Holy crap I want three.


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

OMG! I should have read all the posts first. I was just telling my mom (who is visiting and afraid of rats) that my girls are not going to get as gigantic as she thinks. Then we watched that and she freaked! :lol: :lol:


----------



## RatGirl4 (Oct 31, 2007)

It'd be so awesome to have a rat that big!!!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Aw, I didn't see this topic until now. I'd recognize Matisse anywhere! He was actually a emin's, not a gambian. His owner is a frequent poster at Goosemoose. He ran off to the bridge at the end of July.  

More videos of the Amazing Matisse:
http://www.youtube.com/user/pouchedrattie


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

what's the difference between a emins and a gambian


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Poppyseed said:


> It's Matisse! I've seen his videos before. He was a good rat.
> 
> Gambians are great but much different from our rats. They are illegal in the US to own. I'm not sure if they are illegal anywhere else. I would suggest anyone do very extensive research before owning a Gambian as they can be a challenge to someone who thinks they are some kind of animal they are not.
> 
> I don't know if Gambians and me would go together, but I do love seeing Matisse and his videos!


I miss Matisse... And I didn't even own him. Weird. :?


----------



## lilratscal (Nov 7, 2007)

. I believe the African pouch are illigal here in Canada as well. 2 or 3 friends of mine in the US have had them.
They require a lot of extra attention and my one girl friend said she could not turn her back on one because it would try and nip her in the butt. lol One baby I saw in PA at a show took up a whole 10 gallon aquarium. It was kind of cute but I like ours better.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Here's a link that touches on the differences, there's not many:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cricetomys_emini

I do too, Forensic! I felt like he was a mascot of sorts for the forum.


----------



## lilratscal (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I know both my 2 friends Judy and Joell had them and they did not live very long. One lady in BC had hers live fine though.
I have Birthday cards sent to me and pictures of Judy's.
She made a slide show and I will see if I can find it for you all.
It is adorable.
She talked a man into letting her buy it. He is a TV show guy or something so he finally sold it to her a few years back.


----------

